
Firefox Is Testing &quot;Time Travel Debugging&quot; - draenei
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/firefox-is-testing-time-travel-debugging/
======
gkya
This would be better if linked directly to the source :
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/We...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/WebReplay)

~~~
ccnafr
The article is the source.

I hate it when people do this. Take links from articles and cry about being
the source.

This is the only article on this topic. This is the source, or you wouldn't
have heard of this. Reward journalists that break news. Don't diminish their
work by claiming they're not the source and asking to have links changed.

Stop being a jerk.

~~~
dang
Please don't be rude on HN, even when someone is insensitive to journalists.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
jefozabuss
Related video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDq1AN1kSn4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDq1AN1kSn4)

------
adamleithp
Scrubbing timelines... sounds helpful for heavy animation project like
Html5/flash

